# I need info! ASAP



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Well I am leaving my department on the south shore in Mass very shortly due to a family situation that is out of my control. I am moving back to the north shore and was wondering if anyone knows of any openings up in the greater boston area? Due to my situation I am willing to take a job as a dispatcher or with a sheriff's department if no patrolman openings are available. I have no time to be picky. I have been on as a full-time patrolman for almost 2 years with non-civil service department so I do have a little bit to offer. If anyone could pm me with any info....I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

it would be an hour and 45 minute commute and the town im with already says no way


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Southside, try Shirley Im pretty sure they are hiring...I know you have the academy so you shouldnt have a problem, PM if you need info on some other depts....i know of some that will only take trained guys


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Try Umass Lowell if they are still hiring


----------

